# Yard Haunt at a church



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Howdy

So I have an opportunity to do a large yard haunt at a church. I was thinking we could ask for canned food donations from whomever could donate so we could then give it to the food pantry. Anyone here done one of these on a church property? Would it come under the same set of rules as a pro haunt?

Thanks


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Gota ask the church those questions....see if their insurance will cover it.It's kinda late in the game- you are gonna throw it together in 3 days?


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

A haunt... at a church...

OH SWEET JESUS THE IRONY!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> Gota ask the church those questions....see if their insurance will cover it.It's kinda late in the game- you are gonna throw it together in 3 days?


No this would be for next year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think most folks who do charity haunts here have mentioned having to abide by similar rules in terms of safety and insurance that pro haunts do. Joker and Front Yard Fright would know and could give you good insight as to what to expect.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Insurance is definitely something to think about. As well, you are going to want to talk to the local fire marshal before you begin anything. He will tell you what you can and can not use/do. Even for a charity, you have to follow his rules. 

Also, you will find, you want to do a suggested food donation and not requirement. That will also change the way the whole thing is looked at by insurance and the fire marshal. If you require an entry charge, food or not, you become much more regulated. 

I would begin there but you may also want to contact city hall and find out the zoning regulations. I did for my home display, and everything had to be GFCI protected or they would shut it down halloween night.


----------

